# Kentucky Lake



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm planning on trying my luck at Kentucky Lake in late April/early May. I've never been down there, but plan on fising from my Canoe. Can anyone who has been there give me some ideas on which sections of the Lake are better to fish? (North, Central, South) and any ideas/preferences regarding particular bays or inlets? Using a Canoe on a large reservoir is not easy (wind, wave action, limited access points) so I want to try to identify a section of the Lake to fish, and then try to find a suitable campground or motel and access points (boat ramps or roadside put-ins) from which to launch in that area. Any suggestions from people who are familiar with Kentucky Lake would be appreciated.


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Check out moors resort, I go there
Several times a year, but quite a bit of boat traffic there, but straight across the lake from there. , there are lots of big bays, my favorite is deff pisgah bay. Fishing any point in there will produce nice bass, maybe some crappie to.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

LUNKER21 said:


> Check out moors resort, I go there
> Several times a year, but quite a bit of boat traffic there, but straight across the lake from there. , there are lots of big bays, my favorite is deff pisgah bay. Fishing any point in there will produce nice bass, maybe some crappie to.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There is plenty of camping at Pisgah too at Hillman Ferry Campground. It's a great area and easy to find info on. Look at LBL.com for info on Land Between the Lakes camping. You can make reservation at some campgrounds there too. There are tons of campgrounds in the area from deluxe to primative. Fishing is great in that area for bass, crappie redear, bluegill or catfish. Hillman Ferry has a good fish cleaning station too.
I've been going to that area for years in fact I'll be there on April 2nd.


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Soon as the weather breaks and I hear some good crappie reports I'll be headin there myself! Last year was best year ever for us, we absolutely smoked em in march! But ya it was 80 then to! Be a lil later this year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

A canoe and Kentucky Lake? Be careful. Sugar Bay has a primitive campground and public launch and most importantly it is protected from the winds (most of the time) which blows constantly down there. I would look for options mostly on the eastern (LBL) side.


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

hey i am from ohio and go every year to ky. lake . been down for bass and crappie. we fished up north for bass and in april may time frame, and we go to the big sandy for crappie in march and november. my advice is dont think canoe i would do. water can get alittle choppy and can get around better on boat even if small motor and i would definetly be with someone for company and safety. the lake is great. we hit crappie and gills in april may and ok on bass . crappie are so so in fall. we spider rig and drift for them but alot of steak beds and structure at moors and up north and alot in big sandy on tenn ky boarder. but you ll love the lake and people down there are good . good luck and have a safe and fun trip


----------



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got back from ky lake last night. The water still cold 47 degreese but we did catch some crappie in the bays in 10-14 ft range. 
I ll be going back as soon as it warms up a little. We stay at Moor's resort. Nice place to stay good food. 
Good luck 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Been here since the 16th. Fishing is good for me but some people are having a tough time getting on em. Water temps are way down for this time of year but the fish are still biting. Mis-counted my catch yesterday and finished one short of my limit. Very limited internet access here for me so i'll post some pics when I get back, in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Going to Cypress Bay next week. Sure hope we can find the slabs.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

I was there this past week and the fishing was slow however there was quality fis being cought but they where few and car between . This week should be a awsome week temps are coming up as is the lake came up about a foot while I was there . Good luck to all


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am heading down to the Big Sandy area on April 20th. We have been fishing Johnathon's creek for the last 14 years and the fishing has "significantly" gone down hill. We are staying at Fish Tale lodge which is also a first. How bad are the Asian Carp getting? My buddy just got back & he was catching them.


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Didn't catch any asian carp seen a few cought . If your going on the 20th I would say you should be pretty good the crappies where few and far between but good quality. And the white bass where starting to hit pretty good when I left the last day I was there we cought 50+ right off the boat dock. All in all I would say you should hitnit just about right.


----------

